# Supplier of refining tools



## golddie (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Folks 
This is something Lou posted and I am curious to know where I can buy things like this
I have been through every part of this forum and no one has given a link to a supplier for such things




> This is a 50L stirred reactor with pressure clamp, head, overhead stirrer PTFE bearing with trubore stir rod and attached teflon ploughblade. The pump is a 5LPM pump which runs off compressed air and will pump aqua regia or other corrosive/caustic solutions all day long. What comes with it is a 20L Schott Duran filter flask, Millipore filter setup for configured for 33 troy ounce Au per filter run (usually 3-5 min to filter). I also have a recirculating heater/chiller that goes with it, but steam would work just as well.


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 14, 2009)

www.pdcmachines.com/feature_sr.htm


Mark


----------

